# Out of work never claimed benefits? Can I recieve backdated unemployment benefit?



## poncho (13 Dec 2005)

Was made redundant in July after working 5 years. Was abroad for last few months and I am content to stay out of work till next march or so. Have not claimed any benefits from the state as yet. Someone told me I could recieve backdated unemployment benefit - Anyone know if this is true ??
thanks


----------



## ajapale (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Out of work never claimed benefits? Can I get recieve backdated unemployment bene*

Hi Poncho,

Im moving your post to the Jobs/Unemployment forum from the tax forum.

aj


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Out of work never claimed benefits? Can I get recieve backdated unemployment benefit?*

I'm pretty sure that you can't backdate _Unemployment Benefit/Assistance_ claims other than when your original claim takes a while to process and they backdate payments to the start of the qualifying period of unemployment. However check with Welfare just to be sure.


----------



## colc1 (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Out of work never claimed benefits? Can I get recieve backdated unemployment benefit?*

I was in that situation a couple of years back and got it back dated for around 10 weeks or so


----------



## Vanilla (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Out of work never claimed benefits? Can I get recieve backdated unemployment benefit?*

Yes it is possible to backdate claims, however you have to be actively available for work to claim the benefit- if you were abroad and do not intend to look for work for the next few months then you may not be eligible.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Out of work never claimed benefits? Can I get recieve backdated unemployment benefit?*

OK - I stand corrected. Apologies for any confusion cause by my post above. See here for information about backdating claims.


----------



## Berni (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Out of work never claimed benefits? Can I get recieve backdated unemployment bene*

The furthest your claim could be backdated is to the date of your return to Ireland. However, if you do not intend to look for work, it is likely you will be disqualified on the basis that you are not "available for, and genuinely seeking, work"


----------



## lukegriffen (14 Dec 2005)

In Nov. I returned from a year abroad & signed on a week later.
They wouldn't let me backdate it to my arrival date in Ireland, only from the date I applied.


----------



## Danmo (14 Dec 2005)

If you weren't available to apply - I would say you weren't available to work/seeking work and any payment would only be from claim application date. That has been my experience


----------

